# brake booster vacuum problems mk2



## TWGvw (Oct 25, 2009)

The other day I had trouble getting my car to start. When it finally did every time I would slow down it would just die. Got it home and thought I had another vacuum leak. Replaced every hose on the car today started her up and she purred like a kitten. 

Took it for a test drive and as soon as I pressed on the brakes she died. One of my 240 buddies was in the car with me and said he thinks that my brake booster is crapping out and causing my car to loose vacuum and stall. It makes since kinda because if I just sit at idle the car runs fine but if I step on the brakes for a while just sitting it dies out. 

Is this possible? Anybody have anything like this go wrong? I have noticed over the last month or so my brakes didn't seem to stop as well but I just thought I was getting used to the brake upgrade.

It's a 1990 gti 8v Any help would be awesome!!! thanks


----------



## mars-red (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, that is possible. To verify, hook up a vacuum gauge and observe the reading as you have the brake pedal pressed.

You may also want to block off the vacuum line going to your brake booster, hook up a vacuum gauge, and see what you get for a baseline reading at idle. It is possible (though unlikely) that you may have bad vacuum leak elsewhere, and the change of volume within the brake booster is just enough to stall it out.


----------

